
Trump suspends all immigration to the US - jonathanehrlich
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1252418369170501639
======
erentz
Dear god. Reading the comments and tweets under that makes one thing clear.
Twitter is toxic as all hell. Is there any way to do social networking that
promotes healthy discourse and surfaces fact based information? Or are we
doomed to this kind of thing everywhere being our future?

~~~
vanniv
Twitter is amazingly toxic, and alas that toxicity escaped Twitter and has
infected everyday life.

Twitter toxin might actually be more deadly than the coronavirus in the long
run

~~~
zozbot234
We like to call it "toxoplasma" around here. Because feeding that kind of
toxicity just keeps it flowing in an endless cycle. No matter if it's a white
cat or a black cat, the toxicity is the same.

------
aprao
There isn't any clarity on the order. Is it suspension of immigration visas or
work visas or both? Anyone have any ideas?

~~~
csense
And what about MasterCard?

~~~
Bang2Bay
I was so tuned into the subject, it took a minute to understand the lol
material in the statement. @csence, thanks for showing that there is life
outside of immigration.

------
belltaco
Title of the HN post is wrong, immigration hasn't been suspended yet.

